# Sediment in water from 20 micro bag?



## DonJones (Feb 22, 2010)

We are using a set of bags with 20 being the finest bag.  We have made 2 separate runs and had the same problem both times.

We are getting sediment like build up in the bottom of the bag that stops the draining unless you keep agitating the bag to keep it suspended.  If you keep agitating the bag, then the water that drains through has the sediment in it too.  Even with continual agitating of the bag it takes over an hour per gallon to drain the bag.  There is progressively more of the sediment for each spin on a given batch.

The trim was dried for approximately 24 hours before being chopped up and frozen.  It was still to moist to seal up in a plastic bag at room temperature without probably getting mold in it but is wasn't fresh and green.  It wasn't dry enough to be crumbly or powdery.  We are hand stirring it for 15 minutes.  It foams up a little but we aren't trying to beat it like say egg whites.

The sediment is nearly the same color as the hash left in the bag.  It is a very light blondish tan and very fine in texture.

What is the sediment, or is it just a very fine hash?  

If it is something else, then what are we doing wrong to get the sediment?

Our buckets, bags and spoon are clean and the water doesn't have anything settle out if you let it set for 2 days before starting to use it.  The ice likewise looks very clean and is sold for using in drinking water.

If it is very fine hash, should we set the final water aside, let it settle out, then dry it or is it even worth it?

Also, does anyone have any ideas on how to make the 20 mesh bag drain easier and quicker?

Does anyone have any ideas on how we could hang and agitate the fine bag without having to hold it and keep either shaking the bag or reaching inside and stirring the water up?

Is it possible that we are just getting more hash per run than the bags can drain without covering the bottom and blocking off the water?

The hash we got from the fine bag is very smooth textured and a very light blondish tan.  It seems very potent and mild flavored with very little bubbling. 

Any help anyone can give will be greatly appreciated as this is our first attempt at making bubble hash.

Great smoking.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 22, 2010)

i believe this is common the bags can take forever to drain.

you can take the hash out of the bag more often using a spoon, once this is done the drainning will increase for a time, then it clogs up again, you can hang it and be patient or make smaller batches with less water, therefore
you will be removing the hash more often and allow for more drainage,
as far as sediment in the bucket, just rerunt that water through the bags.

Im very hi on bubble hash as we speak so i hope atleast some of this makes sense.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 22, 2010)

That is some more good stuff Don:doh:


jerk the bag up and down.....dry it and smoke it


----------



## Budders Keeper (Feb 22, 2010)

This is the reason I don't even use the 25 bag. 45 is the lowest I use. I just put leftover ice/water/trim/"sediment" into a crockpot with some butter for 8 hours to get the fine stuff. I was never a fan of smokin the 25 anyway...I prefer anything in the 45-95 range.


----------



## Smokey Mcpotster (Feb 23, 2010)

Good question Don.
 It seems odd that 75% of the questions I am about to ask come up a few hours before I would ask them. I get the eeby geebys on here somtimes lol. 

I just made my first standard batch of bubble Sunday. I did a small one last week to "get the hang of it". I had the same issue with the 20 micron bag. I had to do a lot of shaking. When the water went through, it seemed to rush through for a second then slow way down. 
 I'll try doing the water in 3rds when I pour it through.
 I would say that the best hash for me was the 75. 20 wasn't bad, seemed a bit harsher than the 75. When I put the 20 under the microscope It seemed to have a bit of "green" along with the trics.  I may order a single 45 bag at some point. I wasn't sure if it was too much to go from 75 to 20.


----------



## umbra (Feb 23, 2010)

Well Don IMO the screening gets clogged from all the trichomes and simply washing the bag isn't enough. I use an old tooth brush and some alcohol and lightly scrub the screening, both before and after every use. I dont have the problem any more. Just a thought.


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2010)

pcduck said:
			
		

> That is some more good stuff Don:doh:
> 
> 
> jerk the bag up and down.....dry it and smoke it



....._bounce....bounce.....bounce_...


----------



## DonJones (Feb 23, 2010)

umbra,

thanks for the input on cleaning the bags.  However, since this happened even on the first run, I don't think this is our problem.

Everyone else, that is what I was thinking about it being super fine hash, but I wasn't sure.  We wound up either shaking the bag or opening it up and stirring the water with our hand.

I was thinking of trying to rig up a way to hang the bag and agitate it with some kind of vibrating thing.  (My smart alec son came up with the idea of putting waterproof vibrators in the bag, but I'm not sure about how much that would agitate the water or if it would harm the bag by rubbing on it while it was lying on the bottom of the bag.)  Does anyone have any ideeas on how to accomplish that?

The other thing I had though about was saving the water, letting the sediment settle out and then carefully siphon off most of the clear water, then spread the sediment out on something and blow warm air over it until the water evaporates out, much like using just a bucket, ice and water to make water hash without bags.  What do you think about that?

Thanks for sharing your knowledge, experience and opinions.

Great smoking.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 23, 2010)

*Don* if this is the stuff in the 20 micron bag you are talking about? Send the residue to me, I know what to do with it and how to do it :bolt::bong2:

jerk-dry-press-smoke as simple as that:aok:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 23, 2010)

Don it's just part of makeing hash...the smaller the screen the harder it is to drain...I hate waiting on the 20 but it's worth it in the end.  Keeping the screen clean is important, but yeah...they just drain slow.  My buddy bought a new set of bags from the Blackwater Hydro, and they came with a 10 bag...lol...I told him he may as well put it in the trash  His set goes from 73 down to 25 to 10.  I think they should have tossed the 10, and replaced it with a 45 or so...but I guess thats what you get for buying cheap bags.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 23, 2010)

have you looked at the "residue" under a microscope ?? that should make it easy to distinguish hash from crap.


----------



## DonJones (Feb 24, 2010)

PC,

I'll just bet you do! I know what to do with it too.

No what I'm talking about is if we aren't VERY careful about how much we agitate the water to keep the hash from plugging the 20 screen, the water that drains through has a visible sediment in it that will settle out if you let it sit for a while.

If I put the 20 bag into a perforated cone like a kitchen colander (sic), would that cause the hash to accumulate in the bottom of the cone and let the water drain out up along the sides of the cone, or would it just still plug up along the slope too?

Thanks for the help.

Great smoking.


----------

